# Vermeer chipper (bc625a)



## Rocko (Jan 19, 2006)

Has anyone had problems with the charging system on the vermeer bc 625a chipper, the chipper is draining the new battery,it is not recharging it, the manual says to check the alternator or alternator belt, but there is no visible alternator.


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 19, 2006)

Kohler 25hp


----------



## Rocko (Jan 19, 2006)

Yes 25 hp kohler


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 19, 2006)

vermeer 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.kohlerengines.com/service/manuals/index.jsp


search
Kohler command
21-29 hp
Horizontal shaft

then hit find manuals

CH730 25 (18.64) Horizontal Service PDF 

click on service PDF you should be able to troubleshoot it

Steve


----------

